# Seattle - Early November?



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

I may be in Seattle in early November. Does anyone have any fishing suggestions?


Thanks,


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

Northernfisher said:


> I may be in Seattle in early November. Does anyone have any fishing suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks,


Squid jigging

Not even joking.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Ask @riverman . I think he was there recently. He might have some info for you.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Pugetsound said:


> Squid jigging
> 
> Not even joking.


Do you have a guide recommendation? Thanks. There would by 3 to 5 of us.


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

Northernfisher said:


> Do you have a guide recommendation? Thanks. There would by 3 to 5 of us.


I'll PM you. Just got back from a quick hunting trip.


----------

